
Adobe's take on new video editing tools at Photobucket - pg
http://blogs.adobe.com/creativesolutionspr/2007/02/adobe_brings_video_editing_too.html
======
zekepictures
OK, this is my first post. I had already read this elsewhere earlier today,
but funny that it's the first thing I've read after joining! I have been doing
Avid tech support for over 10 years (Avid is the industry standard software
for editing video/film - although that is being threatened strongly) I have
been waiting for this to happen. Was wondering when someone would jump on the
idea of providing in-browser editing tools for the "YouTube" crowd. Avid's a
fool not to embrace this... Anyway, I want to jump in soon with the whole
video on the web experience. I hope to update everyone soon over time on what
my ideas are... Hope all are well and good luck!

